# The ball goes round and round, which will come up?



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

That's a bingo reference if anyone gets that. :wink: Anyway, ON WITH THE QUIZ!

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Well, I wouldn't say a stressful time, but as I've said in my other questionaires, I have a stutter, and I think that's altered my viewpoints on many things. I'm currently 18 years old, male, and disillusioned with abstract concepts, yet eager to see what other people think of them. I also went through a period of time, around about a couple of years or so, I think, where I refused to show emotion when provoked and acted distant to keep myself sane through it. No negative effects then, but people have said that I've changed a lot, especially as far as empathy goes. Also, a friend of mine noted that my personality might have formed around the fact that I wasn't raised by a full family, my father left when I was 2 and I haven't seen him since.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
*https://www.flickr.com/photos/donbriggs/17338104855/in/explore-2015-05-02
Ok, first off, what is with this weird shaped building, there mustn't be much inside it, or perhaps it's solid, that'd certainly be easier to build. Now that's out the way, the way the light shines on the metal surface is really attractive, and I imagine the photographer spent ages trying to get the perfect shot. Kind of weird that he didn't wait for the people to pass, but that's nothing major.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
Inwardly cursing my luck, I would try to check out the damage on my own, while calling the nearest repair shop and telling them where we are, while the group likely worries about not being able to get there in time. Knowing I'm not an expert at cars, I'd let the repair crew do the majority of the work and not try an impromptu fix.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
As I'm probably tired of being around people already, I'd go off on my own, thinking that if they want to go to the afterparty, they don't need to drive me around too. Probably to order a taxi or something, considering most music venues are out in the middle of bloody nowhere. :dry:

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
Resisting my urge to insult him, I would ask him what he meant by that, judging it against my beliefs to see which holds more water, most likely my own, considering I don't have all the information on his claim.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Unless I can understand it, I would reject it fervently, as it obviously doesn't fit with who I am now, and even though that changes sometimes, I'm not comfortable with altering my behaviour artifically anymore.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
That people should be judged based on their merit, no matter of age or affliction, this is because I'm smarter than most of my family (in my opinion), and yet a few members refuse to take me seriously because I'm younger than them; that there's something fun about taunting and mocking people, this is more of a evil feels good mentality, as it bypasses my usual empty nature and I can't resist acting flamboyant and teasing; and finally, that premature judging is wrong no matter what, if you accuse ISIS, for example, of being inhumane monsters, I'm going to bring up that other people have done that in the past and they weren't condemned, so it doesn't make them monsters. As for changing, well, this is open to interpretation, but this definitely isn't set in stone.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a) Before my emotional block? My love of strategy, I remember when me and a couple of friends would play chess every lunchtime. I usually lost, mind you, cause one guy there is a bloody genius, but it was fun seeing the plans crumble and reform.
After? Well, since most people I know have some cynicism or sarcastic quips, I suppose mine would be my uncharacteristic berating of criminals and terrorists who don't consider certain factors, I'll berate them for not keeping better PR, or in general, acting like morons.
b) Can I say everything? No? Ok. In that case, my ambition. In which there is ZERO. I pretty much don't have a goal in mind for the future, as I'm convinced it doesn't matter (read: disillusioned).

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
Well, usually when I have hunches, I'm pretty accurate, especially in regards to situations and the timing of things. They're usually triggered each morning as I plan my route mentally, and keep on relying of a mental map I have of places.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a) Mind games and chess. Both have an element of strategy and information withdrawal, which I love, since it doesn't rely on specific strategies and memorization, and they're fun in their own right.
b) Depends, honestly. My stutter makes talking draining, even though I like it at times. Although as far of without my stutter, anything that I don't want to do instantly drains me when I do it, although I can detach and work as an automaton.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
Well, I'm assuming you don't mean eternal repressing, like I did before. Well, I tend not to shy from telling people how stupid they can be, usually in a very colorful way, because hey, it gives me a rush. :wink: Apart from that, not much gets repressed anymore, aside from emotion when I don't want others to see it.

Phew, that was a mouthful. :happy:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Bumpity bump bump.

... Man, that sounds like a rollercoaster about to pass the age rating from 15 to dead. :dry:


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm going to guess INTP. You seem to have a tendency toward Ti, and I can see Ne in there as well. ENTP is also possible.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Donkey D Kong said:


> I'm going to guess INTP. You seem to have a tendency toward Ti, and I can see Ne in there as well. ENTP is also possible.


Not to be petulant, but can you elaborate? I was considering doing another quiz, since this one is... rather short. Helps when I'm in a hurry, but it really doesn't provide THAT much information, I guess. :dry:


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Barakiel said:


> Not to be petulant, but can you elaborate? I was considering doing another quiz, since this one is... rather short. Helps when I'm in a hurry, but it really doesn't provide THAT much information, I guess. :dry:


I suppose it's the way that you look at information and define yourself by your knowledge. This page is actually pretty good at explaining the difference between Ti and Te.

Funky MBTI in Fiction — Te vs Ti Example?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Donkey D Kong said:


> I suppose it's the way that you look at information and define yourself by your knowledge. This page is actually pretty good at explaining the difference between Ti and Te.
> 
> Funky MBTI in Fiction â€” Te vs Ti Example?


Question, does everyone quote @angelcat on this forum? I'm not complaining, mind you, mainly cause she's bloody awesome in what she writes, but it's kinda funny to reread things I've already read. :laughing:

The problem is that I relate both to how Lex uses Te (only watched the first couple of episodes of Smallville, but Lex is my favorite character already), and how Clark uses Ti. What I can't relate to is Clark's Fe, moralizing is REALLY annoying to me. The thing that has me not think I'm Te is that I'm extremely lazy, I'd rather play games than complete a deadline. Still, if anyone else wants to have a go, please feel free! erc2:


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Clark Kent's Fe-moralizing is annoying to anyone watching it. I used to hate him because he always went off on moral lectures. =P

How do you define logic itself?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Clark Kent's Fe-moralizing is annoying to anyone watching it. I used to hate him because he always went off on moral lectures. =P
> 
> How do you define logic itself?


Ok, good to hear, it's not just me. :tongue:

Uh, wow, pulling out the big guns here. I'm assuming you mean definition as the in depth explanation of it, so I'll say that logic is the objective counterpart of emotions, easily defined by outside reality, rather than emotions, which are defined by the self's irrational impulses.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> Ok, good to hear, it's not just me. :tongue:
> 
> Uh, wow, pulling out the big guns here. I'm assuming you mean definition as the in depth explanation of it, so I'll say that logic is the objective counterpart of emotions, easily defined by outside reality, rather than emotions, which are defined by the self's irrational impulses.


Sounds like Te.

I would expect a Ti user to start pulling apart the concept of logic more, and questioning its own validity ... or maybe that's just me and I'm weird. (I start thinking, "What IS logic? Does logic exist? Is what is inherently logical even logically plausible?" ... and into abstract Ti I go...)


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Sounds like Te.
> 
> I would expect a Ti user to start pulling apart the concept of logic more, and questioning its own validity ... or maybe that's just me and I'm weird. (I start thinking, "What IS logic? Does logic exist? Is what is inherently logical even logically plausible?" ... and into abstract Ti I go...)


Ok, thanks. I don't know many Ti users aside from fiction, and they're hard to grasp, honestly. Wow, that actually seems like more of a curse than a blessing, except in certain situations. For me, logic and emotion are two separate sides of the same coin, a duality, as you do need both, otherwise it's pretty hard to function. Though I do wonder which perceiving functions I have, and in what order, but hey, I shouldn't aim too high. :wink:


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

It can be a curse. =P

My offhand guess is that you're an INTJ, but ... how's your long term thinking? And by that I mean, do you have trouble living in the present, because you're always 20 years down the line?

Under intense stress, what happens in your life? Do you become... impulsive? emotional? fearful? 

Inferior functions or weak spots can often nail down a type.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

angelcat said:


> It can be a curse. =P
> 
> My offhand guess is that you're an INTJ, but ... how's your long term thinking? And by that I mean, do you have trouble living in the present, because you're always 20 years down the line?
> 
> ...


I now have a higher sympathy for you guys. And I thought my wandering mind was bad. :wink:

Yeah, see, the problem with that is that I'm extremely unmotivated and all around disillusioned with society and judicial systems, which means my long term planning doesn't mean much if I don't want to plan towards anything, since I find it all meaningless. (Yay, a positive viewpoint for once. :laughing: )

Intense stress... what exactly do you mean by that? If you mean surprises, then I think I can answer, but I'm not entirely sure of the context. And yeah, I've heard that inferior functions are usually quite obvious, even under facades.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

If someone offers a new idea, how will you react? Excitement? Hesitancy? Why?

When you're learning something new, do you enjoy having all the objectives and data or do you start from a concept?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

hoopla said:


> If someone offers a new idea, how will you react? Excitement? Hesitancy? Why?
> 
> When you're learning something new, do you enjoy having all the objectives and data or do you start from a concept?


If it's something I can understand and get behind, I'm usually fine with it, but if it comes out of nowhere, I get blindsided and annoyed, since I can't process it properly without time, which usually happens while I'm alone.

Starting from a concept is easier for me, as I usually can't remember that many details, yet I can remember concepts of things much easier. For example, names are absolutely horrible for me, but I can picture who that person is to the letter.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> I now have a higher sympathy for you guys. And I thought my wandering mind was bad. :wink:
> 
> Yeah, see, the problem with that is that I'm extremely unmotivated and all around disillusioned with society and judicial systems, which means my long term planning doesn't mean much if I don't want to plan towards anything, since I find it all meaningless. (Yay, a positive viewpoint for once. :laughing: )
> 
> Intense stress... what exactly do you mean by that? If you mean surprises, then I think I can answer, but I'm not entirely sure of the context. And yeah, I've heard that inferior functions are usually quite obvious, even under facades.


Introverts are all lazy, to some degree.

Well, under intense stress, my inferior Ne freaks the hell out and turns into a raging pessimist. I lose access to details and feel totally overwhelmed by large projects, and worry that I've forgotten things, etc.

Under intense stress, my INTJ friend does stupid things like binge-drink alcohol or blow all the money in his bank account. He's reckless in the way Se is reckless. He thought leaping off a garage onto a moving car was a great idea and wound up with asphalt permanently embedded in his fingers. He's always texting me with random abstract concepts and thoughts that he's been "mulling over" ... out of the clear blue. He has told me, with total confidence, that he's going to go blind in twenty or so years. His nervous system is shot. The world is much too loud, bright, and fast-moving. He sits around on his butt most of the time daydreaming and thinking, but is totally incompetent in some regards when it comes to taking care of himself. He's so fixated on "loftier" concepts that the idea that he could DO SOMETHING about his complaints relating to his roommate's cleaning tactics never occurs to him. He thinks he can argue his way to rationality with anyone, but lift a finger? Oh, how provincial.

The other day, he wanted to complain to me about germs and his roomie plunging the toilet and leaving the water on the floor to dry. (GERMS!!!) My response generated "HUH??" -- I said there's this thing called bathroom cleaner, and you can like, squirt it on the floor and on the toilet and take your hand, and a washcloth, and clean it up. Like, with your fingers.

I was a bit of a smart-ass, I admit, but ... the world is so far removed from his reality that it's like a ghost in his consciousness. Either he's obsessed with it or ignoring it completely.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Introverts are all lazy, to some degree.
> 
> Well, under intense stress, my inferior Ne freaks the hell out and turns into a raging pessimist. I lose access to details and feel totally overwhelmed by large projects, and worry that I've forgotten things, etc.
> 
> ...


Oh, brilliant, so it's wired into our brain, good to know. :dry:

I... I really don't know what to say, that sounds absolutely horrible. The closest I can get to that is my family being extremely loud, but that's probably just cause they are. :tongue: Oh man, so that's what it's like for your inferior function to just completely take you over, gotta say, I've rarely experienced something as severe as that. Though it is possible that I've been utilizing inferior Se for a while now, to the detriment of my dominant Ni, but that's kind of doubtful, considering the severe reaction it apparently causes.

Oh man, that is priceless. Won't need to laugh for a good while now, indeed. :laughing:


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, like I said ... his nervous system is totally shot (in part, probably due to his stupid teen antics), which accounts for some of the extremes, but ... he's such a Ni-dom. Such a lofty, abstract, ideas-driven type, who always thinks he KNOWS exactly what's going on. (Me? I doubt it. Si/Ne doubts that ONE interpretation is the right one... so we conflict over that a bit.)

His reaction to MBTI was: "yeah, no, that's stupid." Then he proceeded to think about it for awhile, and still doubt that cognition is valid or that anyone can be classified into such a narrow sphere. Thing is, he's a walking definition of the stereotype for INTJs, right down to their bluntness... and he doesn't even know it, because he rejects that such a system is valid. He's kind of sorta accepted it (while asserting that most "so-called" INTJs are "intellectual morons" and therefore "not likely to be genuine INTJs," because their logic is so poor and convoluted) but he's still ultra-skeptical.

But anyway, this isn't about him but you.

How fast do you learn something? Super fast? Or do you have to study it awhile? Do you reduce people to symbols?

(Not to bring him up again, but one of the first things he said to me, after assessing my flaws having known me for a very short amount of time was: "You have an old soul. It feels familiar to me, as if we have known one another for years." Moi: "Uh-huh. Sure. Also, you're strange, dude." I get that all the time from Ni-doms. Five minutes and they have this "conceptual essence" of me, and then are quite cross if I turn out to be different than their symbolic interpretation. Naturally, because I'm ornery, I enjoy busting their preconceptions. I still have one perplexed.)

STJs are ... so not like that. So much more straightforward and laid back. Just as frank and logical, but much more grounded, in a sense, while also being ... symbolic? Better with details. (You said you're not so great with them? Big picture thinking? Tends to be Intuitive.)

How DO you interact with the outside world? That might be a decent place to start. How often do you interact with it, and how?

ETA: I take it back. Not ALL Introverts are lazy. My mother certainly isn't. She's an ISTJ and will be working long after the rest of the family has collapsed onto the grass and called time out. She's always been a doer. Let's tear out that wall!


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Well, like I said ... his nervous system is totally shot (in part, probably due to his stupid teen antics), which accounts for some of the extremes, but ... he's such a Ni-dom. Such a lofty, abstract, ideas-driven type, who always thinks he KNOWS exactly what's going on. (Me? I doubt it. Si/Ne doubts that ONE interpretation is the right one... so we conflict over that a bit.)
> 
> His reaction to MBTI was: "yeah, no, that's stupid." Then he proceeded to think about it for awhile, and still doubt that cognition is valid or that anyone can be classified into such a narrow sphere. Thing is, he's a walking definition of the stereotype for INTJs, right down to their bluntness... and he doesn't even know it, because he rejects that such a system is valid. He's kind of sorta accepted it (while asserting that most "so-called" INTJs are "intellectual morons" and therefore "not likely to be genuine INTJs," because their logic is so poor and convoluted) but he's still ultra-skeptical.
> 
> ...


Ah, that explains quite a bit, thank you very much indeed.

Hm, I do need time to process it, as I mentioned, before, but when I do, I can usually understand it fairly well. I don't really convert people to symbols, but instead what they mean, so much so that I sometimes forget they have independent thought, and one of the complaints people have leveled around me, is that I don't really treat people as my equal. And really, they're right, as I know who's better than me and who's not, and the people asking that are certainly not. Phew, anyway, back to responses.

Well, in general, I try to stay out of the spotlight unless there's a specific point I ant to make, and even then it's hard for me to capture attention, since they're always waiting for me to say things properly. Though the outside world I regard with a high amount of disdain, especially the requirements of newly graduated students and first jobs. "Yeah, let's not offer training for our work, and instead request experience, because that'll get us more contenders. Bloody morons." XD

An INFJ friend of mine, or so she claims, is currently studying hard for a test she has, and I'm befuddled why she would need to. But hey, that's just me, I guess.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

INTJ is probably correct. You either have a fairly decent use of inferior Se (so, it's not unhealthy) or you've not yet fallen into it.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

angelcat said:


> INTJ is probably correct. You either have a fairly decent use of inferior Se (so, it's not unhealthy) or you've not yet fallen into it.


Huh, I thought it was leaning towards ISFP, myself, though I guess I really don't seem like the ISFPs I've seen in fiction, so probably not.

Still, thank you very much for your time, it's been certainly valuable.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

I wondered about ISXP, but ... does your Fi define you? Are you super-sensitive?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

angelcat said:


> I wondered about ISXP, but ... does your Fi define you? Are you super-sensitive?


People have told me steadfastly no, but I think inferior Te fits me more than what you were saying about inferior Se. Then again, I could even be ENTJ at this rate.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

I personally thought "grouchy ISFP" at first but down in the questions it doesn't seem like your Te is that low. _*cough*_ I'd exclude ENTJ out of possible types, though. Too much Fi in answers.

P.S. angelcat's INTJ stories are fun. :laughing:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I personally thought "grouchy ISFP" at first but down in the questions it doesn't seem like your Te is that low. _*cough*_ I'd exclude ENTJ out of possible types, though. Too much Fi in answers.
> 
> P.S. angelcat's INTJ stories are fun. :laughing:


Lol, grouchy ISFP, I'd pay to see that. :laughing: Ah, right, and I don't seem to have the apparent inferior Fi/narcissism that most EXTJs do (not saying all of them do, but it's a particular pattern with them :wink: ).

P.S. Yeah, her friends are definitely an interesting bunch, though her INTJ makes me wonder if other INTJs suffer from something that severe. :frustrating:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Lol, grouchy ISFP, I'd pay to see that. :laughing: Ah, right, and I don't seem to have the apparent inferior Fi/narcissism that most EXTJs do (not saying all of them do, but it's a particular pattern with them :wink: ).


I'd say you won't see ETJ's feelings unless you are really _really_ close to them and even then it's sort of... non-verbal, a subtext delivered through actions.



> P.S. Yeah, her friends are definitely an interesting bunch, though her INTJ *makes me wonder if other INTJs suffer from something that severe.* :frustrating:


Don't think so. She did say he had problematic youth. One of INTJs on this forum once said he never met NTP that wasn't fucked up somehow. :laughing:


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> If it's something I can understand and get behind, I'm usually fine with it, but if it comes out of nowhere, I get blindsided and annoyed, since I can't process it properly without time, which usually happens while I'm alone.
> 
> Starting from a concept is easier for me, as I usually can't remember that many details, yet I can remember concepts of things much easier. For example, names are absolutely horrible for me, but I can picture who that person is to the letter.


Your answers are consistent with how I'd expect an Ni to answer, and what I was anticipating. 

I'm going to guess you don't really like discussing ideas with people when they get off track or sidetracked, or even at all?

What is the truth in life, and how do we find it?

Do you enjoy the raw, real, gritty aspects of reality? How do you discover these aspects of life?

Do you ever find it difficult to express the thoughts in your mind? How do you deal with this problem?

I think INTJ is likely. Didn't see any Ne/Si in there and Te/Fi is fucking obvious. Maybe ISFP, but your second answer is consistent with intuitives in general.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I'd say you won't see ETJ's feelings unless you are really _really_ close to them and even then it's sort of... non-verbal, a subtext delivered through actions.


Ah, cool, thanks for that. :tongue:



Greyhart said:


> Don't think so. She did say he had problematic youth. One of INTJs on this forum once said he never met NTP that wasn't fucked up somehow. :laughing:


Ah yeah, fair enough. Well, that's just lovely, brace yourself for the scary NTPs.:laughing:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Ah yeah, fair enough. Well, that's just lovely, brace yourself for the *scary NTPs*.:laughing:


Nah more like this


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

hoopla said:


> Your answers are consistent with how I'd expect an Ni to answer, and what I was anticipating.


I guess you mean the seeing concepts beyond familiar details? In retrospect, that does seem rather Ni, even though I have very little idea of what Ni actually is, darn ambiguous, internal functions. :dry:



hoopla said:


> I'm going to guess you don't really like discussing ideas with people when they get off track or sidetracked, or even at all?
> 
> What is the truth in life, and how do we find it?
> 
> ...


Unless me and a friend are basically running our mouths off and not thinking about what we say, yeah no, I really do hate that. When I get really in depth with something, I don't like deviations, as it messes with the flow.

Oh, yeah that's the million dollar question. I want to find it, but then my brain kicks in and say that there's no objective truth for us all, that's just silly, and then my, Te I guess, locks up and refuses to budge from that point.

I usually disconnect from that, even pain in general, as I just use it as another motivation forward. I'm actually known infamously for listening to music almost consistently when I go to school, except when I want to talk to people.

Well, my stutter is an obvious factor, which I usually deal with by being mobile as I talk, it's easier to talk while in motion, so that may make me seem, outwardly, like an Ne user, and even on here, it's quite exhilirating to be able to express myself properly, so I probably seem excitable and eager to discuss topics. But normally, expressing myself outwardly depends on whether I deem it to be worth it or not, and I deal with it by letting others talk to me about random stuff and I just chime in occasionally.



hoopla said:


> I think INTJ is likely. Didn't see any Ne/Si in there and Te/Fi is fucking obvious. Maybe ISFP, but your second answer is consistent with intuitives in general.


Ok, thanks for your help, all of you! :happy: Wait, so sensors would try to fix the car knowing they likely couldn't? Huh. :wink:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Nah more like this


Hahaha, oh man, I literally can't stop laughing. :laughing:

Though, I don't think I've seen much of Back to the Future, only the beginning of the first film. :crying: Doc Brown is amazing, though, let's all be honest here.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Hahaha, oh man, I literally can't stop laughing. :laughing:


I have a soul of a comedian and I just got major ego boost.











> Though, *I don't think I've seen much of Back to the Future, only the beginning of the first film.* :crying: Doc Brown is amazing, though, let's all be honest here.


HOW?

Oh, wait. Gen Z. :laughing: It was on TV non-stop in 90s. As was The Mask. Also here nobody knew what les Internets were at all. I feel old now.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I have a soul of a comedian and I just got major ego boost.


Isn't that what the rest of us are here for? :wink:



Greyhart said:


> HOW?
> 
> Oh, wait. Gen Z. :laughing: It was on TV non-stop in 90s. As was The Mask. Also here nobody knew what les Internets were at all.I feel old now.


Yup, Gen Z. I remember sneaking out of bed one night to watch the ending of Return of the King, it's a bloody long movie. :wink: I sort of feel sorry for you, and don't. Because even though you don't have the internet, you weren't cursed with the existence of Tv Tropes, aka the biggest freaking time waster on the planet. :laughing:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

God damn I hate my computer at times... STOP DOING DOUBLE POSTS. :frustrating:

Ahem. This post is pointless and not worth paying attention to.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> P.S. Yeah, her friends are definitely an interesting bunch, though her INTJ makes me wonder if other INTJs suffer from something that severe. :frustrating:


They are, aren't they? I think I attract crazy people.

I do know a female INTJ who is much more sane. I don't see her Ni much at all, just her Te. Yet, I trust that it's there because of inferior Se, which tends to make her impulsive at times. But for whatever reason, my INTJ male friend is just SO INTENSELY Ni that it overshadows all else...


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

angelcat said:


> They are, aren't they? I think I attract crazy people.
> 
> I do know a female INTJ who is much more sane. I don't see her Ni much at all, just her Te. Yet, I trust that it's there because of inferior Se, which tends to make her impulsive at times. But for whatever reason, my INTJ male friend is just SO INTENSELY Ni that it overshadows all else...


Maybe it's cause you're a writer, I dunno. I hear they tend to use their surroundings for their works. 

Oh, good, we're not all hypersensitive neurotics. :laughing: Do you have any other friends who are extreme like that, or is he the odd one out? :wink:


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> Maybe it's cause you're a writer, I dunno. I hear they tend to use their surroundings for their works.
> 
> Oh, good, we're not all hypersensitive neurotics. :laughing: Do you have any other friends who are extreme like that, or is he the odd one out? :wink:


Maybe? Though, I really never write anyone I know as characters. I know, weird for a Si-dom.

Let's see... my other friends range in terms of extreme qualities, but I do know an ISTJ who is SO ISTJ. So box-like. I call him Spock just for fun. And an SFJ who is very stereotypical -- repeating the same experiences over and over, valuing the past, protective of her family, moody, etc. I also knew a psychotic ESFJ once, but let's not talk about her...


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Maybe? Though, I really never write anyone I know as characters. I know, weird for a Si-dom.
> 
> Let's see... my other friends range in terms of extreme qualities, but I do know an ISTJ who is SO ISTJ. So box-like. I call him Spock just for fun. And an SFJ who is very stereotypical -- repeating the same experiences over and over, valuing the past, protective of her family, moody, etc. I also knew a psychotic ESFJ once, but let's not talk about her...


Huh, that's interesting, I can never write stories because I run out of ideas, sure, I have a good basis for the story, but supporting characters? ... Uh, yeah, those guys, Generic Guy 1, 2 and Obligatory Villain Cliche. :dry:

So, you have a Spock, a gender reversed Norman Bates, and a Sansa... nice trio of people. :laughing: The most extreme person I know, or at least have an association with, is a friend's friend, who's an INFP who *exclusively* runs on Fi, and occasionally dips into Te. Quite annoying to be around, especially during tense situations, since she could devolve into the usual Fi refusals and denials.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

My problem is that I get overwhelmed with BIG IDEAS and then it takes me awhile to break them down into smaller chunks, so that I feel more comfortable starting a story. Once I get into it, I don't have much trouble finishing it or building on it as I go, but there's always this sense of trepidation that I've bitten off more than I can chew. And I do tend to fall back into the same mythological tropes a lot. Si/Fe makes me interested in relationship exploration, so that always factors in heavily. I need to shake it up a bit.

Oh... Fi-doms who have little to no Te. What. A. Nightmare. I especially love it when the unhealthy ones dip into the IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT, YOU'RE MEAN arguments. Hehe.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

angelcat said:


> My problem is that I get overwhelmed with BIG IDEAS and then it takes me awhile to break them down into smaller chunks, so that I feel more comfortable starting a story. Once I get into it, I don't have much trouble finishing it or building on it as I go, but there's always this sense of trepidation that I've bitten off more than I can chew. And I do tend to fall back into the same mythological tropes a lot. Si/Fe makes me interested in relationship exploration, so that always factors in heavily. I need to shake it up a bit.
> 
> Oh... Fi-doms who have little to no Te. What. A. Nightmare. I especially love it when the unhealthy ones dip into the IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT, YOU'RE MEAN arguments. Hehe.


Ah, so you're like the mini-Joss Whedon, lord of character dynamics. :laughing: I don't have much to my credit in the name of writing, but I think my Fi wanted to create situations where I can interact with characters I know and love, but then I get annoyed at the lack of progress I'm making, and discard it to take a hiatus for a couple of months.

Oh yes, it's _really_ irritating when I am subjected to a rant on how I'm the bad guy, pointing out all my flaws, and I just respond with "At least I admit mine." Aaaand, then another rant on how I shouldn't assume things that I know nothing about. (Hahaha, oh man. :wink: ) But hey, not worth wasting time over. Though, personal question, do you find it's easier to type people, or fictional characters? People have said that fictional characters are harder, because they're not created with MBTI in mind (usually), but I think people are harder because there's a constant stream of information, some of it contradictory.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

hoopla said:


> Your answers are consistent with how I'd expect an Ni to answer, and what I was anticipating.
> 
> I'm going to guess you don't really like discussing ideas with people when they get off track or sidetracked, or even at all?


His response isn't abstract enough tho

I mean

Such straightforward words


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't say this to be rude, but... If you're 18, I really don't think it's probable that you're using all your functions evenly.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Yeah, but my point being, is that it's hard to detect the function order unless you take into account the inferior function 'tells', so to speak. :wink: And it's particularly tough when you use all the functions evenly, as I seem to do.


What makes you think you use them evenly?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Fluffy babies. 





I wish they'd be gen engineered to live like 20 years. I had cat, dog, jackdaw, fish and rat simultaneously at certain point of my life.



> Ah, it does though! You still have your inferior function, even if it is the lowest of your main four. I don't write A+ critical essays with just my Fe you know.


Inferior Si is so hard to say good things about, though. I will die if I don't have a good bed and a hot water, I overindulge in sweets, forget to have an actual meal and sleep, don't notice piles of trash around the house, get irrational attachment towards junk things, and reference geeky pop culture at least 10 times per conversation. :|


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@Littlebear @Greyhart @shinynotshiny @Barakiel

I think this video makes more sense than this topic right now:

https://youtu.be/yrskHYRfC0c

You Intuitives and your random tangents!


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> @Littlebear @Greyhart @shinynotshiny @Barakiel
> 
> I think this video makes more sense than this topic right now:
> 
> ...


"You intuitives" don't make me go on your topic and argue you as an ENTJ. I could make you one of us like *that*


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> @Littlebear @Greyhart @shinynotshiny @Barakiel
> 
> I think this video makes more sense than this topic right now:
> 
> ...


I'm avoiding doing unloading furniture because b... an unpleasant human being of a female gender that lived in this flat before threw out all furniture belonging to my aunts and replaced it with hers and now this b... person is take it all out and I'll be left with 2 chairs, 2 comp tables and a mattress. Ugh, I should start unloading.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> I don't say this to be rude, but... If you're 18, I really don't think it's probable that you're using all your functions evenly.


Heh, yeah, I probably don't, I'm just noting that all of you have said that I use Te, Ni, Se and Fi strongly, so it's hard to figure out which is my dominant in that case. Also, you don't need to keep on prefacing your objections with that, I'm not that easily offended. :wink:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> What makes you think you use them evenly?


 @angelcat and @Greyhart have both said I use Ni and Te strongly, you say I use Fi and Se strongly, so function order is kind of hard to pin down in that case, without the obvious tell of the inferior.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I'm avoiding doing unloading furniture because b... an unpleasant human being of a female gender that lived in this flat before threw out all furniture belonging to my aunts and replaced it with hers and now this b... person is take it all out and I'll be left with 2 chairs, 2 comp tables and a mattress. Ugh, I should start unloading.


Dat procrasTInation.



alittlebear said:


> "You intuitives" don't make me go on your topic and argue you as an ENTJ. I could make you one of us like *that*


Well, it seems I'm an ESTJ now. Which kinda makes sense ;D


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> @_Littlebear_ @_Greyhart_ @_shinynotshiny_ @_Barakiel_
> 
> I think this video makes more sense than this topic right now:
> 
> ...


Oh, they're just colors :crazy:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> @_angelcat_ and @_Greyhart_ have both said I use Ni and Te strongly, you say I use Fi and Se strongly, so function order is kind of hard to pin down in that case, without the obvious tell of the inferior.


So, you're basing this on what others have told you?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> So, you're basing this on what others have told you?


If you're asking me what I think, I have no idea. :dry:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> If you're asking me what I think, I have no idea. :dry:


Hmm, I think that's interesting.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Hmm, I think that's interesting.


Certainly, but it's annoying when I want an accurate typing. :wink:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Certainly, but it's annoying when I want an accurate typing. :wink:


It's interesting you don't know yourself well enough to say which functions you use with confidence.

But maybe you understood me and that wink is self-deprecating.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> It's interesting you don't know yourself well enough to say which functions you use with confidence.
> 
> But maybe you understood me and that wink is self-deprecating.


Oh yeah, that's quite true as well. I don't like to trust my own view of myself, since I'm usually, as you said, self-depreciating, and bias abounds with self-typing. :happy:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Oh yeah, that's quite true as well. I don't like to trust my own view of myself, since I'm usually, as you said, self-depreciating, and bias abounds with self-typing. :happy:


Nothing wrong with self-reflection. It even makes things easier.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm a few blinks away from sleep. I'll come back tomorrow without baby animals.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Nothing wrong with self-reflection. It even makes things easier.


Eh, I'd rather rely on you guys, as you seem rather well informed. :laughing:



shinynotshiny said:


> I'm a few blinks away from sleep. I'll come back tomorrow without baby animals.


Fair enough, see you then! :laughing:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Eh, I'd rather rely on you guys, as you seem rather well informed. :laughing:
> 
> Fair enough, see you then! :laughing:


This is about you understanding yourself, not having other people tell you who you are 

At the very least, I can try my best to help. 

I hope you didn't mind the extra conversations in the thread. I'll stay focused tomorrow.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> I used to type myself as INFJ in the past, but there are some people who are more knowledgeable than me regarding cognitive functions and they have been studying about cognitive functions for years, I decided to consult them about my type, and they typed me as INTJ.


Oh, ok, cool. :happy: Ni doms seem quite regular here, I've seen a lot of ENTJs as well. Or maybe I'm just hanging around the wrong places. :wink:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Summoning the @TelepathicGoose. Come in, Goose.
> 
> 
> ^She can keep things going.


Sorry! I've been excessively busy recently. What's going on?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Sorry! I've been excessively busy recently. What's going on?


Well, basically, @shinynotshiny, and me by extension, want your help in typing me. Good luck! :happy:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Well, basically, @shinynotshiny, and me by extension, want your help in typing me. Good luck! :happy:


Ah, I see. 

I'll go look through all of this and see what I can make of it, I'll get back to you in just a few minutes. ^^


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> I'll go look through all of this and see what I can make of it, I'll get back to you in just a few minutes. ^^


I'm in no hurry, so take your time. :wink: Thanks in advance.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> I'm in no hurry, so take your time. :wink: Thanks in advance.


No problem roud:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I said I'd come back to this thread, so here I am 

I see a ton of Fi:



> However, *if it's something that I've done/laboured over for years, then I'm going to be angry and scathing that this event conflicts with my past experiences*. In retrospect, I can be really derisive and uncaring about other people's experiences *unless they're close to me, or they relate to mine*.





> The *biggest value I have is that people have both the potential for good and evil inside them*, and that people doing heinous actions doesn't mean they're despicable people. I came about determining them through self introspection of my own personality, and analysis of others, although they are subject to change. *Another value I have is intellect and resourcefulness, even if the actions of an individual or group are morally deplorable*, I can wave that aside, which gets me in trouble with a few people who think I'm starting arguments for the sake of it. How I came up with this value, I'm not entirely sure, honestly. Most of my primary school years are a blank aside from specific events. My values can change when I'm confronted with new information.





> Around others, I repress most things so that I can think and reason better, although *all my arguments when talking have emotion as their root*.





> Resisting my urge to insult him, I would ask him what he meant by that,* judging it against my beliefs to see which holds more water, most likely my own, considering I don't have all the information on his claim*.





> *Unless I can understand it, I would reject it fervently, as it obviously doesn't fit with who I am now*, and even though that changes sometimes, I'm not comfortable with altering my behaviour artifically anymore.


I think what's interesting about these statements is that some of them suggest weak Te:



> Resisting my urge to insult him, I would ask him what he meant by that, judging it against my beliefs to see which holds more water, most likely my own, considering I don't have all the information on his claim.


Are you saying your argument holds more water because you know the specifics of your argument and not theirs? Doesn't it make more sense to get all the information from _both _arguments and _then _make a judgment?



> Unless I can understand it, I would reject it fervently, as it obviously doesn't fit with who I am now, and even though that changes sometimes, I'm not comfortable with altering my behaviour artifically anymore.


Just because you don't understand something doesn't mean it lacks value or validity.



> premature judging is wrong no matter what, if you accuse ISIS, for example, of being inhumane monsters, I'm going to bring up that other people have done that in the past and they weren't condemned, so it doesn't make them monsters


So, because so-and-so was accepted in the past...

Anyway. Thoughts?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Barakiel @shinynotshiny

Sorry! I got distracted and forgot to respond :frustrating:

What I'm seeing its lots of Fi/Te. You rub me as a judging type, so IxTJ. Nothing's really indicated Ni/Se or Si/Ne, so I can't really say for that, however.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @Barakiel @shinynotshiny
> 
> Sorry! I got distracted and forgot to respond :frustrating:
> 
> What I'm seeing its lots of Fi/Te. You rub me as a judging type, so IxTJ. Nothing's really indicated Ni/Se or Si/Ne, so I can't really say for that, however.


Ha, we all do it once or twice. :wink:

Yeah, everyone seems to be seeing that, so it's pretty darn obvious. :laughing: Thanks anyway!


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I said I'd come back to this thread, so here I am


Thank you for your eternal patronage, and sorry it took me so long to respond. :kitteh:



shinynotshiny said:


> Are you saying your argument holds more water because you know the specifics of your argument and not theirs? Doesn't it make more sense to get all the information from _both _arguments and _then _make a judgment?


No, I'm saying that even if I do, there'll be a distinct difference between how I view their argument, since I heard it from them, and how I view my own, as there's more specifics I can dig up on where I got this idea. You're right, it would, but I doubt he would tell me the innate details of what led him to believe this.



shinynotshiny said:


> Just because you don't understand something doesn't mean it lacks value or validity.


I know, but it's more that I can't consider it valuable, in my viewpoint. Of course in theirs, it would be highly valuable, it's just that I don't see it that way because of biases.



shinynotshiny said:


> So, because so-and-so was accepted in the past...
> 
> Anyway. Thoughts?


It's more the fact that if you judge these people as inhumane monsters because they committed vile acts, you have to consider the whole picture, what makes them monsters, and other similar people, not? Is it the perspective? Is it the viewpoint of the accuser? The way I see it, is unless you consider them an entirely new class of despicable, you can't justify it. :happy:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Thank you for your eternal patronage, and sorry it took me so long to respond. :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Replying on my phone. Excuse the mess.

1. Since you heard it from them? What does it take for you to consider an opposing argument 

2. You freely admit to bias?

3. Interesting answer. My point of view is that you can't argue xyz isn't bad because xyz wasn't considered bad in the past. Viewpoint, social climate, change over time, and so on all make a difference.

Ending here because eugh phone


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Replying on my phone. Excuse the mess.
> 
> 1. Since you heard it from them? What does it take for you to consider an opposing argument
> 
> ...


Ha, I know, doing this on phone is rather... unresponsive. :laughing:

1. I don't have the viewpoint of seeing their argument grow in their mind to its fruition, I only know the outcome, which makes it easy to misinterpret. As for what it takes for me to consider an opposing argument, sound reasonable and well thought out. :wink:

2. Well, naturally, after all, everyone has their biases, and there's no point denying it. :happy:

3. That's an interesting response in and of itself. You're completely right, we kinda came about the same result in different ways. :laughing:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Troll... opposite direction... fun...
> 
> Maybe you're ENTP after all!


Ahem. *LET THE GAMES BEGIN, MY COMPATRIOTS. :laughing:*


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

I would say INxJ or INFJ. 
A lot of the typing just screams Ni. 

I'd also say Fe over Fi but that's presumptuous and not sure.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Deadmanrising said:


> I would say INxJ or INFJ.
> A lot of the typing just screams Ni.
> 
> I'd also say Fe over Fi but that's presumptuous and not sure.


Oh? Interesting to have someone actually post on this thread. Can you give any specifics, really, that would be helpful. :wink:


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

It's a lot like the slightly mystic way Ni doms type, that's all. 
Well now I saw your post about your grandad and the stories on the first page and it seemed ENTP.. 

Could you give this test and post your results? Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------

